# Грыжа L5-S1 уменьшилась, непонятное состояние



## Tjwwest (17 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте! Надеюсь сможет кто то подсказать по поводу моего состояния на данный момент, просто не понимаю что щас мне делать с моей грыжей. Вкратце расскажу как началось все. В июне прошлого года почувствовал боль в спине при наклонах, поднятии левой ноги. Боль не проходила, поэтому обратился к врачу. Только в октябре дошел до невролога, сделал мрт, которое показало грыжа l5-s1 9 мм, левосторонняя с невральной компрессией. В этот момент начались боли при при хождении. Нейрохирург сказал резать. 

Далее я пролечился: целебрекс, трентал, нейромедин, мильгама, траумель, лфк, физио. Результатов не было, в конце ноября попал к другому нейрохирургу, он прописал сирдалуд, мовалис(пил только сирдалуд иногда на ночь), фонофорез с карипаином(прошел курс). В этот момент начала неметь левая нога, слабеть. Лечение не помогло. В конце декабря сделал мрт для себя(показало грыжа l5-s1 уже 10,5мм, и думал после праздников готовиться к операции. Тут от знакомого узнал, Что у него была грыжа 9мм, он провел На больничном 2мес, лечился(говорил что тоже отнималась нога) и в итоге ворочает щас паллеты на работе. Причём он говорит мне так уверенно, что если делать физио с карипазимом пол года то грыжа рассасется. В общем после нг праздников иду к неврологу, беру больничный и месяц делаю физио с карипазином + решил походить в бассейн (в плавании был уверен, тк летом когда был На море боли вообще не беспокоили, вернулись где то через неделю по позвращении).

И опять никакого положительного результата, при поднятии по лестнице чувствовал как левая нога заметно ослабела (с правой не было никаких ощутимых проблем).
В конце февраля по самочувствию решил что пора делать операцию, начал собирать анализы (еще потому что заболело в паху, причем как то ощущал больше с правой стороны и неприятные ощущения как будто я щас кашляну сильно и обмочусь). В первых числах марта на работе так ныла поясница и левая нога(как будто в ногу воткнули кучу ножей) что решил прилеч. В это время примерно я заметил что левая нога стала чуть короче. Начал пить сирдалуд На ночь. Где то 9 марта почувствовал небольшую слабость в правой ноге в икре. 12 марта сделал мрт и 13 собирался в больницу к хирургу, но на мрт показало уменьшение грыжи до 8,5 без невральной компрессии. Хочу отметить что с 7 марта показалось небольшое облегчение в левой ноге, а последнюю смену12 марта я к концу ее понял что смогу на ногах ее перенесни не прикладываясь. Щас я встаю болят мышцы левой ноги прилично, болят мышцы правой ноги особенно икры плюс какое то жжение в ногах. Щас меня это беспокоит, Не пойму почему болит правая нога и что щас происходит, Может быть что мрт ошибочна, а если уменьшилась грыжа то почему вдруг , Ведь мое состояние все ухудшалось до начала марта. Может быть кто знает или сталкивался с таким. 

В этом посте снимки от 27 декабря

        

Снимки от 13 марта


----------



## La murr (18 Мар 2019)

@Tjwwest, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2019)

Время пришло.
Нормальное течение грыжи с постепенным уменьшением в течении года.
Другой вопрос, за это время погибла часть нерва.
Ходить на пятках и носках пробовали, плохо на носках стоите?
Померьте голень метром, окружность, какая разница?


----------



## Tjwwest (19 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Время пришло.
> Нормальное течение грыжи с постепенным уменьшением в течении года.
> Другой вопрос, за это время погибла часть нерва.
> Ходить на пятках и носках пробовали, плохо на носках стоите?
> Померьте голень метром, окружность, какая разница?


На пятках и носках хожу, но больно, болят мышцы в голени. Померил окружность, в голени одинаковый, как ни странно, а вот в бедре левое на 2см меньше. Не понимаю щас почему у меня заболела правая нога, ведь она никогда меня не беспокоила. А началось все с начала марта, левая больная нога начала немного отходить, а правая начала болеть по нарастающей и щас боль в икре в правой ноге довольно сильная.
Вчера был у невролога (мой невролог в отпуске).  Позвоночник при сгибании Во все стороны нигде не болит, чувствительность иголкой тоже в норме, одинаковая На обоих ногах. Невролог сказала что боль в правой ноге может быть не связана, сказала сделать рентген коленного сустава. Но я вот в раздумьях, началось все это одновременно. И еще заметил такую странность в правой ноге, как заболело в паху: при сгибании пальцев на ноге до упора, сокращается мышца в паху еле заметно. 
В чем может быть причина появления боли в правой ноге, Может ли это быть из за разницы в длине ног, может дисбаланс какой то..или в чем то еще.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2019)

Встаньте на стул каждой ногой по очереди. Слабости нет?
Лёжа на спине согните ногу буквоц Г и повращайте воево и вправо- ограничение есть


----------



## Tjwwest (19 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Встаньте на стул каждой ногой по очереди. Слабости нет?
> Лёжа на спине согните ногу буквоц Г и повращайте воево и вправо- ограничение есть


Спасибо за оперативные ответы! 
Встаю на стул правой ногой гораздо уверенной, левая слабее, но ей тоже встаю без помощи, только мышцы По всей ноге начинают болеть, что в одной что в другой. При вращении ног лежа ограничений нет, только когда вовнутрь до предела поворачиваю боль появляется несильная внизу ягодицы (мышечная боль наверно). Примерно одинаковая что справа(когда правую ногу) , Что слева(когда левой ногой)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2019)

То есть слабости, онемения и даже нарушения рефлексов, нет.
Есть миофасциальный синдром, что не так страшно.
Грыжа уменьшилась. А зачем тогда оперироваться?


----------



## Tjwwest (19 Мар 2019)

Да, грыжа уменьшилась, поэтому я отложил операцию (просто до начала марта консервативное лечение не приносило результатов, становилось все хуже). Беспокоюсь о причинах появления болей в правой ноге..Невролог назначила комбилипен, нейромедин, сирдалуд. Не данный момент это верное лечение?


----------



## 32Ольга (19 Мар 2019)

Tjwwest написал(а):


> Беспокоюсь о причинах появления болей в правой ноге..


У меня так было (да чего только у меня не было)))). Основная проблема была с левой ногой, в какой-то момент заболела правая, но не сильно, но дискомфорт был ощутим. Видимо из-за того, что берегли левую ногу, вся нагрузка ушла на правую. Заметьте, когда стоите, на какую ногу опираетесь? На правую? Таз заваливаете вправо? Пройдет, старайтесь распределять нагрузку и ЛФКашить, ЛФКашить, ЛФКашить...


----------



## Tjwwest (19 Мар 2019)

Стараюсь равномерно распределять нагрузку, Но при определенных движениях правая больше работает. Щас боль в правой, в основном в голени довольно сильная, даже левая По моему меньше болит). Щас две смены На работу похожу, посмотрю как будет, пока что боль усиливается, в положении лежа проходит..


----------



## 32Ольга (19 Мар 2019)

С икроножными надо работать, массаж, раскатка теннисным мячиком, роллом и упражнения на растяжку. Медленно, но отпустит.


----------



## Tjwwest (19 Мар 2019)

@32Ольга, попробую тогда эти упражнения которые вы говорите, брат мне тоже советовал мячик раскатывать. Думаю еще в бассейн начать снова ходить..


----------



## abelar (24 Мар 2019)

"Уменьшение" грыжи с 9 мм до 8,5 мм - в пределах погрешности магнетрона. Но, действительно, на представленных снимках компрессии левого корешка нет. Грыжа большая. Но место в СМК достаточно.

Алгоритм обращения к специалистам , а следовательно, диагностика и лечение были ошибочны. Было все: хирурги, неврологи. приятели....Не было одного: обращения к специалисту мануальной терапии. Они же - вертебрологи. отличие их от мануалов, мануалистов, мануальщиков в том, что это : 1. врач, 2.невролог, ортопед-травматолог,нейрохирург.  3. имеющий специализацию,подтвержденную сертификатом, по мануальной терапии. Лечение и ведение  подобных пациентов - их прямая,основная,главная задача. Когда хирург, при всем уважении, упражняется в терапии, это не правильно. Это, как если бы мануальный терапевт иногда, под настроение, "порезывал".

Я согласен с уважаемым доктором Ступиным в том, что объективных данных за операцию нет. Но, без специалиста мануальной терапии не обойтись. Причем, специалиста,который вас видит очно и контролирует процесс.
Другой вариант- операция. Она решит проблему раз и навсегда. Это вполне приемлемый вариант с учетом того, что количество хороших хирургов в разы больше,чем хороших мануальных терапевтов.

...А карипаим - оставьте нетрадиционной медицине, специалистам по "рассасыванию".


----------



## Tjwwest (24 Мар 2019)

@abelar, спасибо вам за разъяснение. Я так понимаю мануальный терапевт занимается лечением, воздействуя На мышцы, Так? По поводу снимков, когда в октябре я делал мрт (показало 9мм) у меня не было никаких неврологических симптомов, потом постепенно появлялись потеря чувствительности, слабость в мышцах. В декабре показало уже 10,5мм, ну и состояние ухудшилось, щас же 8,5мм и как бы должно быть улучшение (по ощущениям пропало как бы натяжение мышц при сидении), но почему то начались проблемы с правой ногой (то же слабость, небольшое онемение). С чем может быть это связано? Я вот думаю может из за того что левая нога уменьшилась и из за какого либо дисбаланса в тазу..если раньше было понятно: грыжа слева, давит на левый корешок, то щас не пойму отчего правая нога начала слабеет и неметь..


----------



## abelar (24 Мар 2019)

Лечением, "воздействуя на  мышцы", занимаются массажисты, по предписанию врача. Вертебрологи ставят диагноз и назначают лечение при патологии периферической нервной системы.
Неврологические симптомы у Вас были, просто Вы о них не знали. А, иначе,зачем делали МРТ?
Нарастание пат. симптомов справа может иметь несколько причин, в том числе и не связанных с "грыжей".
Нужно смотреть очно. Ставить диагноз. Лечить, исходя из диагноза. Или, с помощью доп обследований, уточнять диагноз. По переписке в интернете не получится.


----------



## Tjwwest (2 Июн 2019)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане и доктора. Пишу опять сюда со своими проблемами...
Прошло около 2х месяцев после моего последнего сообщения в этой теме. За это время прошел лечение в больнице (ксефокам, мидокалм,..массаж, физио) после этого резкая боль в ногах прошла (думаю благодаря нвпс), Но все же осталась. Далее к мануальщику обратился + массаж. Договорился о неск сеансов коррекции позвоночника. Растягивал, гнул аж все хрустело, сказал что самый Нижний позвонков типа был Вдавлен и он его поднял. И..в общем сказал нет необходимости в коррекции. Но не массаж, Не коррекция, Не лфк, которую я делаю постоянно и бассейн особо никакого ощутимого улучшения не дают. В больнице я лежал в апреле, врач, довольно опытная женщина, говорит нужно резать, что не нужно смотреть на то что грыжа уменьшается. Выложу ниже снимки апрельские, По описанию грыжа уменьшается причем быстро (6мм по описанию), делал в мае, там еще меньше (5мм по описанию), Но без диска.
Прошу совета у врачей, в каком направлении дальше рыть)) щас болят ноги, боль слабее, Но никакого улучшения в плане силы мышц. Болит поясница, все 5 позвонков ( такое ощущение как При ушибе, болят При надавливании, При выгибании поясницы), причем чем больше хожу, тем больше она потом болит..
Да, ездил вот на днях в нхо пирогова, врач сказал, пробуйте лечить, типа ничего прям серьезного по снимкам Не увидел...

               

Ещё

               

...

               

Последние


----------



## Shadowhawk (3 Июн 2019)

Если уменьшается, то всё нормализуется


----------



## Tjwwest (3 Июн 2019)

@Shadowhawk, Спасибо, ваши слова подбадривают, но тем не менее, считай за 2 мес лечения никакого улучшения..


----------



## Tjwwest (18 Июн 2019)

Сделал энмг, еще не был у невролога, о чем эти результаты говорят, насколько все серьезно. По состоянию буквально вот на неделе стало чуточку легче, Но болит вся поясница при выгибании и в ногах пока еще боль держится на 1-2 балла.


----------



## Галина Каримова (20 Июн 2019)

Tjwwest Здравствуйте, Галина Мазгаровна, посмортите мою тему пожалуйста, интересует в частности ваше мнение по поводу ЭНМГ, которую я выкладывал в теме.

Здравствуйте

ЭМНГ показывает умеренные изменения, не требующие немедленной коррекции. По снимкам необходимости в оперативном вмешательстве в данный момент не вижу. Рекомендую начать заниматься плаванием 2-3 раза в неделю по 20-30 минут

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Tjwwest (20 Июн 2019)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо. Бассейн и лфк у меня постоянно сейчас. Принимаю щас ещё мильгаму, келтикан, хондропротекторы, венотонизирующие (вены На икрах стали расширены) - это То что врач прописал последний раз. Еще есть нейромидин, Но как то боюсь что много уже перепил всяких таблеток, и включать его боюсь сам, чтоб мало ли не навредить. Тем более начитался про аксональное повреждение нерва в инете, не совсем понял от чего это возникло, по идее изначально и была левосторонняя большая грыжа в сегменте s1. К врачу попаду только 3 числа. Подскажите правильно ли медикоментозное лечение?


----------



## Галина Каримова (21 Июн 2019)

Tjwwest написал(а):


> Подскажите правильно ли медикоментозное лечение?


Да без особой разницы... Время лечит


----------



## Tjwwest (14 Июл 2019)

Добрый вечер, снова поднимаю мою тему..такое чувство какой то безвыходности ситуации. Хотелось бы услышать мнение врачей. До сих пор беспокоят боли в ногах, в спине, боли как при грыже, парастезия по обеим ногам, причем без определенных зон, по всем ногам(где то больше где то меньше. Считай 4 месяца прошло уже, как грыжа в разы уменьшилась (начались боли и онемения при 9мм грыжи, в апреле была 6мм без компрессии корешка). При пальпации болят ноги по ходу нерва, боюсь ошибиться, думаю это значит нерв воспален? Хотя за эти 4 мес уже 3 курса нпвс пропил по 10 дней. Делал физио, медикаментозную терапию, постоянно лфк и бассейн, но все безрезультатно, то немного лучше, то немного хуже...Нейрохирурги говорят грыжа небольшая, советуют консервативно лечить, невролог - отправляет по м/ж под наблюдение с рекомендациями, которые я делал и делаю.
        Вчера делал мрт снова, рассматривали снимки тщательно, рентгенолог говорит все чисто и красиво.., максимум 4,5мм. Уже не знаю что и делать, и на операцию бы пошел, но видимо смысла нет ее делать уже, или есть? Или что может еще можно сделать, ведь и не в грыже уже дело получается?


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2019)

@Tjwwest, здравствуйте!
Покажите сделанные вчера снимки МРТ, пожалуйста.


----------



## Tjwwest (15 Июл 2019)

Вчерашние снимки выкладываю.

         

Еще

         

Еще

    

Вот еще анализ на днях делал, вроде лейкоциты повышены...


----------



## Tjwwest (17 Июл 2019)

Добрый вечер, прошу помощи специалистов! Был у невролога, поставили диагноз полинейропатия. Начал принимать габапенин и тиоктацид. Спрашивал по поводу герпетической, врач сказала что вряд ли. Сегодня пришли результаты (прикладываю), я по своей инициативе сдавал, может быть какие то еще анализы на герпес актуально сдать? Проколола иголкой, стопы очень раздражительны к прикосновению, по остальной поверхности ног нет такого раздражения, мол так себя герпес не проявляет. Тем не менее, неделю назад заметил что левая сторона туловища тоже немного вроде потеряла чувствительность.
Может быть ли это еще после заболевания, которое я перенес в середине февраля? Вроде как тогда поставили ротавирус. Помню даже в обморок упал, было обморочное состояние. Но вроде как потом нормализовалось, только лоб побаливал в начале марта, типа как гайморит. И вот в начале марта как раз у меня заболела правая нога.
На сегодня никакого улучшения не замечается..Но я заметил что после курса нпвп боль в ногах становиться меньше, но все равно ощутимая, потом недели через две снова возвращается.. то это может быть и от чего, может кто может помочь советом?


----------



## Tjwwest (21 Июл 2019)

Здравствуйте, пришел еще один анализ. Не понимаю что значит обнаружен вирус? И может ли влиять он?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2019)

Есть. Важно какой он будет через 3 недели после лечения.


----------



## Tjwwest (22 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, я так понимаю результат lgm еще не показатель что он есть щас. По своей инициативе сдавал, тк мой невролог сказал, что если б была какая то нейроинфекция, то мне бы за 4 мес уже было бы "очень плохо", Ну и говорит что на все инфекции сдавать дорого и бессмысленно..

точнее igg не показатель


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2019)

Проведите курс лечения,  повторите через 3 недели.


----------



## Tjwwest (22 Июл 2019)

А может ли быть вирус причиной боли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2019)

Вполне. Можно сделать ЭНМГ, посмотреть нет ли признаков воспаления.
И существует такой вариант, как Ex juvantibus


----------



## Tjwwest (23 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, энмг я выкладывал ранее в теме, признаков полинейропатии нет вроде по энмг.. Пришел анализ на цитомегаловирус - Igm не обнаружено, Igg тоже завышено в 8 раз. Это получается что я этим переболел когда либо по крайней мере?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2019)

@Tjwwest, повторить ЭНМГ через 3 месяца у того же доктора. Процесс может регистрироваться не сразу.
Или обострение старого вируса. Контроль через 3 недели. Если значительно меняется, то признак обострения


----------



## Tjwwest (25 Июл 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Tjwwest, повторить ЭНМГ через 3 месяца у того же доктора. Процесс может регистрироваться не сразу.
> Или обострение старого вируса. Контроль через 3 недели. Если значительно меняется, то признак обострения


Спасибо, пришли остальные анализы, даже не знаю что лечить)) Но вроде как я понял что Igm у многих есть в том или ином количестве. Посмотрите пожалуйста.


----------



## Tjwwest (25 Июл 2019)

Кто знаком с вэб, пожалуйста подскажите может быть связь его и болей. И интересует почему у меня многие титры Igg завышены, может иммунитет слабый?


----------



## Tjwwest (10 Сен 2019)

Здравствуйте! В общем за время моего отсутствия тут был на реабилитации, лечил другие болезнии.. но особого улучшения нет, разве что поясница гораздо меньше болит сейчас ну и в общем где то меньше болит где то больше. Сейчас чувство онемения сохраняются, болит везде, лопатки, руки, спина, ноги, по утрам все мышцы стянуты(( Шею делал мрт - даже лучше чем в 14 году - всего одна протрузия. Так вот, врач назначил тералиджен и дулоксетин  и сказал что все это психосоматика.
Хочу вот узнать у знающих, врачей по поводу антидепрессантов. Был у меня опыт употребления амитриптиллина, когда лежал в апреле в больнице. Пошел я тогда в бассейн, ощущение было такое, что сил нет прям плыть, но как то так сказать "прилагая большие усилия" плыл.. и на следующий день после этого я прям чувствовал боль как по струнам от ягодиц до пяток. О чем может это говорить, ведь плавал я постоянно тогда по 40 мин и ничего такого не было? И хотел спросить еще, может ли психосоматика влиять на снижение рефлексов (некоторые снижены у меня)?


----------

